# CVS Server unter Ubuntu installieren und einrichten



## KlaDi (27. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte auf meinem Ubuntu  6.06 einen CVS Server installieren und einrichten, dazu habe ich mir cvs-1.11.22.tar.gz aus heruntergeladen. Aber irgendwie weiß ich jetzt nicht weiter. Was muss ich nun tun? Ich habe die Datei nicht mit dem Paketverwaltungstool heruntergeladen. Leider finde ich im Netz nur Anleitungen, wie ich vorgehen muss, wenn ich es damit heruntergeladen habe.

Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen? Ganz konkret: Wie installiere ich jetzt erstmal den CVS Server?

Gruß Klaus.


----------



## Navy (27. April 2007)

apt-get update
apt-get install cvs cvsutils gcvs

Ich würde Dir aber empfehlen subversion (svn) statt cvs zu nehmen, da es mächtiger und sehr viel flexibler ist. Es gibt cvs2svn um Projekte zu konvertieren.

HTH


----------



## KlaDi (27. April 2007)

Hallo,

wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, soll ich doch cvs aus dem Internat per Kommandozeile laden!? Das kann ich leider nicht machen da der Server nicht mit dem Internet verbunden ist. Hast Du vielleicht einen Link, wo ich Subversion herunterladen kann?

Gruß Klaus.


----------



## Navy (27. April 2007)

Mhmm... Den Server würde ich gerade für das Aufsetzen der Tools ans Netz bringen, da Du sonst einen erheblichen Mehraufwand hast. Sollte das nicht möglich sein:
http://subversion.tigris.org/

die Doku dafür ist hervorragend: http://svnbook.org.

Um das File zu installieren mußt Du es natürlich erst enpacken
  - wenn es ein gz-file is: tar -xfvz $FILE 
  - wenn es ein bz2-file is: tar -xfvj $FILE

Wenn Du das Verzeichnis siehst, sollte da ein README, HOWTO und/oder INSTALL zu sehen sein. Ein "less $FILE" zeigt Dir den Inhalt an.


----------



## KlaDi (27. April 2007)

Hallo,

also ich hab mir mal Subversion gesaut, leider fehlt mir noch gcc wie ich feststellen musste. Das werde ich dann am Wochenende erstmal zu hause herunterladen müssen. Danke auf jeden Fall erstmal für die Hilfe. Ich melde mich dann wieder.

Gruß klaus.


----------

